# How long do I boil or stream frozen crab legs?



## COGRILLGUY (Sep 21, 2006)

*How long do I boil or steam frozen king crab legs?*

I saw acouple threads already that kind of address this question. But the last time I cooked frozen crab legs, I steamed it for like 15 minutes. It was still a little cool inside. Am I cooking them wrong or for too short a period of time? Or should I let them thaw first?


----------



## Gretchen (Sep 21, 2006)

They just have to be warmed through. They are already cooked so steam them longer to get them hot.


----------

